# Restaurant recommendations for the Boston Symphony



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My wife and I are going to Boston Thursday to visit her family. We have tickets to the BSO
that night, our first time ever at Symphony Hall, and will be accompanied by her brother and his partner.
We are all unfamiliar with restaurants in the area. When I google the topic, it seems unhelpful as most of the sites recommend restaurants all over the city, such as Copley, North End, Back Bay, etc. We are interested in something that is easy walking distance.
The BSO website isn't very helpful. There is a restaurant in the Concert Hall, but no menus or description, and they require 72 hours advance notice and we are past that deadline right now.
Any Bostonians or people familiar with Boston that can help out?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

If the main criteria is the easy walking distance then the restaurants around the prudential center would be good. There is a cheesecake factory, a PF Changs, a 5 Napkin burger, California Pizza kitchen and Haru (Which I haven't eaten at) there. Check out Google maps and you can see where they are, about a block down through the (old) Christian Science center. (edit) I also see Uno's the other direction down Huntington ave. That would also provide a decent meal.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Triplets said:


> My wife and I are going to Boston Thursday to visit her family. We have tickets to the BSO
> that night, our first time ever at Symphony Hall, and will be accompanied by her brother and his partner.
> We are all unfamiliar with restaurants in the area. When I google the topic, it seems unhelpful as most of the sites recommend restaurants all over the city, such as Copley, North End, Back Bay, etc. We are interested in something that is easy walking distance.
> The BSO website isn't very helpful. There is a restaurant in the Concert Hall, but no menus or description, and they require 72 hours advance notice and we are past that deadline right now.
> Any Bostonians or people familiar with Boston that can help out?


I'm actually going to be there that same night! But I am going to hear the BU orchestra play Nielsen 2nd Symphony - very rare to have that programmed!

Back Bay is where BSO is. I don't eat at real restaurants, just joints. I miss the Bombay Cafe so much! It was just a little hole in the wall place on Mass Ave a few blocks from Symphony Hall. There's a Chutney's on that block now. Fast food, Indian style. Hard to beat! I also like the Boloco Burrito place around the corner on Boylston. There a fancy looking French restaurant on Boylston called L'Espalier if you don't mind spending real money on food. Oh - I also like a joint on Huntington called Boston Shawarma. Once I ate at the Top of the Hub - on the top floor of the Prudential Building. Great view. Get the side facing north - you can see the planes coming and going from Logan.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey thanks, I didn't realize the Hall was in Back Bay, I thought it was more the Combat Zone (Theatre District). The other couple that we are with are foodies, so I suspect we will be going a bit upscale. We are going to be in Cambridge for lunch so maybe a good cheap student Indian Joint for lunch.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Hey thanks, I didn't realize the Hall was in Back Bay, I thought it was more the Combat Zone (Theatre District). The other couple that we are with are foodies, so I suspect we will be going a bit upscale. We are going to be in Cambridge for lunch so maybe a good cheap student Indian Joint for lunch.


There's a Chutney's in The Garage in Cambridge. The Garage is a little mini-mall on the corner of JFK and Mt Auburn.









And there's a Popeye's Chicken near Fenway. It's a little basement dump - but Popeye's chicken!

Hasn't been called the Combat zone in years. The Finale at the foot of Columbus Ave there has the best chocolate deserts.


----------

